# What is 6NR option code?



## greengoose (Dec 17, 2010)

bmw325 said:


> Yes without the cradle you don't get video out or iPod out capabilities (doesnt make much sense to me either)


But can you do the facebook/twitter stuff?


----------



## Argelius (Dec 21, 2010)

greengoose said:


> So in order for option 6NR to be fully functional one would have to purchase a snap in cradle from the dealership as well, correct?


And the iPhone 4 adapters aren't available yet....

:tsk:


----------



## Davegsu (Aug 25, 2010)

Can you retrofit 6nr if you have a car with 6FL and 6nf?


----------

